# Poljot Bracelets



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy I have seen pictures of Poljot s/s bracelets with straight ends can you get these? I wouldn't mind one for my Shturmanskie Military Chrono


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have not seen them John but I will enquire.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Roy, here's the pic I found


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry John these are not available.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks like I will have to try a mesh


----------

